# Cayenne's thirteen babies- days two and three



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium has been getting some remarkable photos! The red bulb in our heat lamp blew so we now have a plain while bulb, which is showing their colour much more accurately. She is extremely sleep deprived, but is loving the kids!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More of day two...


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

That much cuteness should not be allowed in one place... at one time. They are simply gorgeous! :becky:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Day three:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Day three continued...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What a fantastic pile o' poodle pups! I'm sure Cayenne is not the only one in the house suffering from sleep-deprivation. Trillium must be, too! I'd have a hard time tearing myself away from such a wonderful show. With more mouths to feed than nipples, do you have to monitor and intervene to make sure everyone gets fed, or do they all just work it out on their own?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium is weighing everyone several times a day. If anyone is not gaining, they get offered a bottle of Leerburg formula.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

At the milk bar:

Red standard poodle mother and her 3 day old puppies. - YouTube


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

So happy mom and pups are doing so well. She seems like a loving mother, and with so many to love


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful  <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Cayenne is a wonderful mom! I just love that poodle puppy pile!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's a whole LOT of little munchkins. Are you docking tails/removing dewclaws? I know in Canada it is more normal to leave them, but most still dock. Is that right?


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Did any one hear the thud of my heart as it fell in love with them???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Mommy looks very content & like she is doing a great job!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

I must say, Cayenne looks GREAT for a new mom of thirteen. I looked a hot mess after the birth of each singleton. You are doing a great job, Trillium!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> That's a whole LOT of little munchkins. Are you docking tails/removing dewclaws? I know in Canada it is more normal to leave them, but most still dock. Is that right?


Tail and dewclaw day is tomorrow  The only part of having puppies that I do not enjoy one bit! I don't think it is more normal in Canada to leave them rather than dock, but more breeders are talking about leaving the pups with a natural tail and dew claws intact. We may one day leave tails but we will always remove dew claws. Having worked as a groomer for years, I've seen too many horror stories.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Aww such precious babies! Loved the pics and the video! :love2:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So...many...puppies...! Cayenne looks the perfect Mom...glad that everyone is doing great and gaining weight...these are splendid photos...enjoying this whole puppy experience, thanks so much for letting us in on it!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow! Just discovered this page of Cayennes puppies days 1 2 and 3. What a wonderful way to start the day! So many priceless pictures. I also watched the YouTube and saw the delightful one of Cayenne playing with an older black puppy. Truly enjoyed it.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a beautiful family!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

The pups are adorable! Thanks for sharing your fabulous photos. Congratulations to Arreau and Trillium!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

What a spectacular Poodle Puppy Herd. Congratulations on a successful whelping.

Rick


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

I'm back to feeding bottles, burping and I'm up nights with them. I'm sending my husband to the store tomorrow for gripe water. Hummm it sure brings back memories of when my human kids were babies. 

Cayenne is doing great. She is an awesome mom. I'm really proud of her. 

I'm glad that you are enjoying the pics. I couldn't believe how many Cherie posted it must have taken her ages. I really appreciate how she works on keeping everyone informed about how the puppies are doing. I take a ton of pics but I'm not usually good about posting them everywhere. Cherie does an amazing job of it and I truly appreciate it. She is really an awesome co-owner. 

Well I've got to get back to the puppies.

I'll try to post some pics myself in the next few days. 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are a doll!


----------

